# Total width?



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one of those double garages with two seperate doors and a brick pillar in the middle.

It occured to me that it my be a bit marginal getting the R35 through the door. My Land Cruiser doesn't fit.

If not I am faced with some major garage alterations.

Any idea of the width of the car, and in particular how much is saved with the wing mirrors retracted?

Anyone else have that configuration door? Experiences?

So much to consider before taking delivery


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

apc said:


> I have one of those double garages with two seperate doors and a brick pillar in the middle.
> 
> It occured to me that it my be a bit marginal getting the R35 through the door. My Land Cruiser doesn't fit.
> 
> ...


IIRC it is 1895mm wide. The mirrors dont save you much, guessing about 50 mm each size.

I have a tight garage and it is a squeeze but fits ok. Mirror tip to mirror tip it is a pretty normal size. It just looks big because most of that width is body, not body with 8" mirrors stuck on each side.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi

I have that sort of garage. The width of the opening is 227cm, and it just fits comfortably with the mirrors extended. I have resorted to laying a white tape strip on the garage floor that I line up the top of the steering wheel and bonnet bulge, and it makes it a lot quicker and easier










(In the photo the gap on the left hand side looks bigger than it is!)

Guy


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

guyblue10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have that sort of garage. The width of the opening is 227cm, and it just fits comfortably with the mirrors extended. I have resorted to laying a white tape strip on the garage floor that I line up the top of the steering wheel and bonnet bulge, and it makes it a lot quicker and easier
> 
> Guy


Thanks very much Guy - you have just made my day :clap:

Just measured my doors and they are exactly 227cm as well - guess they must be a standard size.

The white tape idea is a good one as well.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

apc said:


> Thanks very much Guy - you have just made my day :clap:
> 
> Just measured my doors and they are exactly 227cm as well - guess they must be a standard size.
> 
> The white tape idea is a good one as well.



Dont forget to nail a few pieces of carpet onto the walls as well where you open to doors. My carpet has saved my doors numerous times as my garage is quite tight as well with it being the same layout as yours.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

LennyGTR said:


> Dont forget to nail a few pieces of carpet onto the walls as well where you open to doors. My carpet has saved my doors numerous times as my garage is quite tight as well with it being the same layout as yours.


Good idea.

Actually if I drive in forwards through the left door, the drivers door opens in to the main garage area, only the front dividing pillar is the issue, so that's fine The passenger side would be an consideration - unless I kick the passengers out before driving the car in to the garage :chuckle:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

_"unless I kick the passengers out before driving the car in to the garage"_

...that's what I do.........


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*two become 1*

I had the same issue ,there's no quick fix except :- doors out , facia off £ 150.00 steel RSJ in , box it all back up , remove the brick pier . & fit a £ 1,800.00 electric roller shutter door , job done . I would like to think you could get the whole job completed for £2,500.00 PM me if you want some pic's or info , but it makes a bloody great garage . :thumbsup:


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

If I took out the brick wall down part of the middle of the garage, I'm sure a quarter of my house would fall down as thats what holds one corner up!!


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

UnionJackJim said:


> I had the same issue ,there's no quick fix except :- doors out , facia off £ 150.00 steel RSJ in , box it all back up , remove the brick pier . & fit a £ 1,800.00 electric roller shutter door , job done . I would like to think you could get the whole job completed for £2,500.00 PM me if you want some pic's or info , but it makes a bloody great garage . :thumbsup:


Still considering it as an option. Would prefer to drive straight in to the garage without the few inches to spare, even though it is nice to know it will fit.

Had a procession of trades people in today - pre-arranged, and £2.5K looks possible. In the context of a £60K car it actually seems necessary.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

guyblue10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have that sort of garage. The width of the opening is 227cm, and it just fits comfortably with the mirrors extended. I have resorted to laying a white tape strip on the garage floor that I line up the top of the steering wheel and bonnet bulge, and it makes it a lot quicker and easier
> 
> ...


Guy,
Out of interest, where did you get the flooring? I'm looking to do something similar to my garage.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Oh come on Lenny & post me my race academy results LOL*



LennyGTR said:


> If I took out the brick wall down part of the middle of the garage, I'm sure a quarter of my house would fall down as thats what holds one corner up!!


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: How you keeping mate ? and anyway we were not discussing an internal garage


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been having exactly the same problem, except with a single garage. It's the door aperture that's the limiting factor though.

I think the 1895mm quoted does not include the wing mirrors, either folded or otherwise. This is certainly the case with my current car and I think might be standard when widths are published. A quick measurement at the dealers gave me approximately 1981mm width with wing mirrors out.

My current garage door is 7' wide, which should be 2133mm or so. All sounds fine, but in fact a new door (hopefully 7'6") will probably be needed as all the hinge gear and runners take another 2 inches or so off both sides and make it dangerously tight (especially as the points of danger are steel bolt heads).
I see the garage door in the picture above has 'retractable plus' hinges, which maximise the drive-through width. This certainly seems to be a good option, but it'll just cost me £1300 or so to change the door. Grr.

Car's not due to arrive for another few months, so I've got a bit of time. Gives me something to do while I'm waiting, I guess...

Andrew


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

WooHoo said:


> Car's not due to arrive for another few months, so I've got a bit of time. Gives me something to do while I'm waiting, I guess...
> 
> Andrew


Trust me - when it is imminent - all these considerations I never considered before suddenly spring to the fore.

Still at least Nissan have delayed my car until March 5 earliest - must have heard about my garage :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

BTW i was told by my architect neighbour that increasing my garage door width, might require planning permission as it faces main road.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

misters3 said:


> BTW i was told by my architect neighbour that increasing my garage door width, might require planning permission as it faces main road.


Is that increasing the absolute width or combining two in to one - as in removing centre pillar and fitting a bigger door?

I am looking at a nice wood grain effect electric rolling shutter door to replace the two painted fibreglass ones - I can't see how the neighbours could make a case that it detracts from the neighbourhood in some way. 

But now you mention it - thanks - it is worth a phone call to the council.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

apc said:


> Is that increasing the absolute width or combining two in to one - as in removing centre pillar and fitting a bigger door?
> 
> I am looking at a nice wood grain effect electric rolling shutter door to replace the two painted fibreglass ones - I can't see how the neighbours could make a case that it detracts from the neighbourhood in some way.
> 
> But now you mention it - thanks - it is worth a phone call to the council.


I have a 2000 built house with integral single garage that most people have converted to a room. 
I was thinking of putting in a wider door as the lintel is about 6 inches wider than the door each side. 
But he said that it might not be necessary to get planning permission, but it could be because of the nature of our estate.
I should make that call too!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

7' Garage door is ok, seems tighter than what it is, i've even drove in with mirrors out (shit myself when i realised), but luckily enough i was central.

I put a mirror on the back wall of the garage so i could see how much room i've got either side when putting the nose in. Its a really big help. Some pics on thread below.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119200-took-delivery-today.html


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

With 227cm opening, you'll be absolutely fine. I think mine is exactly 7ft - ie 213cm. I can drive in with the mirrors out, but there's only a few cm clearance each side. Therefore, usual technique is to stick me head slightly out of the window line pretty close on driver's side. drive in up to mirrors, fold in mirrors, drive in another few feet and fold out mirrors to check the back rear wings as I drive the rest of the way in. Sounds cumbersome but you get used to it quickly and it's a lot cheaper than building work.

Whne mine went it for its 6 month service last week they gave me a new golf hire car. I was amazed to find that getting that in the garage was just about as tight as the GTR - wing mirrors stick out miles and don't seem to fold in (unless I just overlooked the switch).

Mirror on end wall is a great idea too - just don't do what I did and try to do it on the cheap with sticky backed mirror roll and thin MDF sheets - the mirror bubles up after a few days from the heat of the GTR and then it looks like your under water from then on. I sacked this in the end and just do as above now and no probs so far.

Mick


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi 

The floor is race deck

Garage Flooring, Garage Tiles, Garage Floors, Garage Floor Mats, Modular Garage Flooring | Buy RaceDeck

I imported it myself

It's good stuff and better than anything else I've seen over the last few years in this country

Guy


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

mickv said:


> Mirror on end wall is a great idea too - just don't do what I did and try to do it on the cheap with sticky backed mirror roll and thin MDF sheets - the mirror bubles up after a few days from the heat of the GTR and then it looks like your under water from then on. I sacked this in the end and just do as above now and no probs so far.


You can still do it on the cheap with the right product Mick, I used a very good MS Polymer Adhesive/Sealant, spacers underneath (pieces of wood tbh) to lift of the floor, used one 290ml tube back of the mirror and just stuck it on, no fixings nothing holding it in place apart from the adhesive. The mirror is solid as a rock.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I find reversing into the garage easier than going forward. My doorway is tight with only about 5-10cm on each side with the mirrors out. I've hung a foam football from the roof so when the spoiler knocks that, I know that I'm in as far as I need to be for the door to close as its pretty tight lengthways as well.

PS This post sounds filthy if we weren't talking about garages!!


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

LennyGTR said:


> I find reversing into the garage easier than going forward. My doorway is tight with only about 5-10cm on each side with the mirrors out. I've hung a foam football from the roof so when the spoiler knocks that, I know that I'm in as far as I need to be for the door to close as its pretty tight lengthways as well.
> 
> PS This post sounds filthy if we weren't talking about garages!!


Yes - definitely :chuckle:

I have decided that before I spend £2.5K on mod'ing the garage - prefer to spend it mod'ing the car - I will take delivery and see how it fits in real-time.

From what I have read it looks promising. 

Just need to pin that delivery date down now - just slipped to March 5.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

LennyGTR said:


> I find reversing into the garage easier than going forward. My doorway is tight with only about 5-10cm on each side with the mirrors out. I've hung a foam football from the roof so when the spoiler knocks that, I know that I'm in as far as I need to be for the door to close as its pretty tight lengthways as well.
> 
> PS This post sounds filthy if we weren't talking about garages!!


I find it easier to drive in as if you go in straight you dont even have to look when you reverse out. At the moment I have a double garage with 2 single standard size doors. I fold the mirrors in and aim to get as close as I can on the drivers side which always leaves me about 4-5 inch on passenger side, very easy to get it in.

We are men on here, none of us should admit struggling to get it in!


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Rich001 said:


> We are men on here, none of us should admit struggling to get it in!


Will assume that you are still talking about cars and garages :chuckle:

If it was one of my other cars I would not even think twice - except the Land Cruiser which would take the garage down.

But the R35 is an entirely different matter - the thought of running a door rail down the side of a nice shiney pristine car is not one to contemplate.

This is an interesting discussion which still leave me wondering about the best route - with 5 weeks to decide.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

LennyGTR said:


> I find reversing into the garage easier than going forward. My doorway is tight with only about 5-10cm on each side with the mirrors out. I've hung a foam football from the roof so when the spoiler knocks that, I know that I'm in as far as I need to be for the door to close as its pretty tight lengthways as well.
> 
> PS This post sounds filthy if we weren't talking about garages!!


Yeah, +1 (the garage bit, not the filth).

Much easier to reverse in, using mirrors which are pretty reliable, giving good vision. Instead of the football idea, I have screwed a piece of 4 x 2 into the floor which the rear wheel rolls up against and can't go any further (ie into the wall!)


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

apc said:


> This is an interesting discussion which still leave me wondering about the best route - with 5 weeks to decide.


I'm moving and will only have a single garage and single door to get in. I know its going to be tight but it will fit no matter what. I can probably get it within 3 inch of passenger wall which allows 16 inch nearside to the wall, where I will remove the breezeblock to gain another 4 inch or so.

Getting it through the door will be the least of my worry's. Where there's a will......


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Yeah, +1 (the garage bit, not the filth).
> 
> Much easier to reverse in, using mirrors which are pretty reliable, giving good vision. Instead of the football idea, I have screwed a piece of 4 x 2 into the floor which the rear wheel rolls up against and can't go any further (ie into the wall!)


Mine is going in forwards on the left door of the double garage - washing machine obstructs the right side 

I guess the wing mirrors will make contact before the side of the car if it all went wrong?

That said - I will be cautious to the point of paranoia when I get the car and garage it for the first few times 

I am getting quotes back for mod'ing the garage and fitting single door for £3K plus - money much better spent on the car.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

apc said:


> Mine is going in forwards on the left door of the double garage - washing machine obstructs the right side
> 
> I guess the wing mirrors will make contact before the side of the car if it all went wrong?
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot, as you say, best spent elsewhere. Don't scrape the mirrors bud, I dread to think of the price to replace/repair once GTR tax has been added!


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Sounds a lot, as you say, best spent elsewhere. Don't scrape the mirrors bud, I dread to think of the price to replace/repair once GTR tax has been added!


Don't worry - I will be acutely aware of that! Slow and careful.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a word to those worrying about planning permission the neighbouring architect's advice is a little off!

Changing the width of the opening or even combining the two into one that's been discussed is most definitely not a planning issue, unless:-
a. you live in a conservation area,
b. your house is a listed building,
c. your alterations make the house closer to the highway
d. you make other material changes to the vehicle access that affect the highway

You can go to your local council planning department to discuss this with them - but this is what they will tell you.


----------

